# Tip Ups



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

How do you guys put line on your tip ups? I use the nylon braided line, about 20 lb, add a swivel on the end then add about another 3 feet of regular mono line. If i were fishing pike i would also throw a leader on.

Anyone else do anything different for walleye fishing?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I drop the leader for walleyes....but I end up losing a few to pike. I always seemed to catch less eyes on tipups with the leader.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I rarely use tip ups for walleye. Mostly just for pike. :run:


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

I just tie the nylon line right to the hook, and burn the tag end short. I still do well with the walleyes. No leader, no mono. Just a smaller treblehook with three minnows. Pike or walleye don't seem to mind the stationary black nylon line hanging down from tipups. If the line was used while jigging it might seem unnatural to the fish, and cause it to leave, but I have hand jigged tipup lines and gotten the fish to return and take the bait many times. I think that the mood of the fish is the variable to be concerned with when using nylon. If they are finicky that day, the nylon might turn them away. I am always jigging monofilament with the jigging pole not too far away. I can usually tell pike from walleye fairly quickly after the hook set. When I get one on I just set the drag loose, and play him out first before bringing him to the hole. They usually break mono off at the hole. They don't have that long length of line to take the shock, and they can snap it off easier. Just play the fish out if it has some weight to it. Stizo : )


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i usually tie the nylon line to a flaoting jig head then i attach the wieghts about a foot to a foot and a half above the jig. and top with minnow.


----------

